# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Kush janë dorianët?

## DYDRINAS

Dorianet

Sipas legjendave qe kane mberritur deri ne ditet tona permes shkrimeve te Pindarit, Herodotit dhe rrefyesve te tjere te lashtesis qe thonin se stergjysherit e lashte te dorianeve ishin maqedonasit, te cilet migruan ne Doris nga Pindi, me sakte nga krahina Lakmos.

Qysh athere dorianet e moren emrin e tyre nga Doris, vendi ku ata u formuan si nje grup etnik nga bashkimi i banoreve vendas me te ardhurit e rinj.
Mirepo emri Maqedone dhe Pindi si vendi i tyre i origjines nuk i referohet teresise se fisit Dorian por vetem nje pjese te tij, por jo dhe te Hylleis, sepse ata ishin vendosur ne Sterea Hellas me heret.

 Tekstet e lashta permbajne pjese te fragmenteve te nje epike shume te vjeter rreth Aigimios qe thoshte se dorianet ishin te rrezikuar nga sulmet e Lapiths dhe se mbreti i tyre Aigimios kerkoi ndihmen e Herakles, permes te cilit ai i largoi Lapiths dhe themeloi vendin e dorianeve, ne nje zone nga e cila ai pat perzene me pare Dryopet.

Dorianet e kesaj periudhe historike ishin ndare ne tri fise: Hylleis, Dymanes dhe Pamphyloi. Heronjte e Dymanes dhe Pamphyloi eshte besuar qe te ishin bijte e Aigimios i cili u priu dorianeve per ne Doris. Heroi Hylleis thuhej se ishte biri i Herakles i cili mbante 1/3 e Mbreterise se Aigimios, per ti ndihmuar atij kunder Lapiths.

----------


## Hyllien

Kete e ke marre ketu nga siti i Pan-Macedonian Organization qe perhap brockulla te tilla si "4000 years of Greek Civilization in Makedonia".

http://www.macedonia.com/english/dorians.html

Tani ku qendron thelbi i temes qe Lapiths jane Leberit e Aigimiosi(AGIMI) eshte shtremberimi i disate si rrjedhoje e manjakerise Greke per te Greqizuar cdo gje ?

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Kete e ke marre ketu nga siti i Pan-Macedonian Organization qe perhap brockulla te tilla si "4000 years of Greek Civilization in Makedonia".
> 
> http://www.macedonia.com/english/dorians.html
> 
> Tani ku qendron thelbi i temes qe Lapiths jane Leberit e Aigimiosi(AGIMI) eshte shtremberimi i disate si rrjedhoje e manjakerise Greke per te Greqizuar cdo gje ?


Nga kureshtja me teper, sepse kur lexova per here te pare Herodotin, me beri pershtypje origjina e dorianeve.
Temen e hapa me synimin qe te mesoj me shume rreth tyre nga ata qe e kane historine e lashtesise profesion te tyre e pse jo dhe te perfitoj nga shkrimet dhe idete e tyre.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Dorianet ishin grupi i fundit i fiseve grekofolese, te cilat depertuan ne territorin e Greqise se sotme, permes Ilirise, ne periudhen 1200-1000 p.K. Ky migrim eshte quajtur shperngulja dorike.

Dorianet perdornin mire kuajt dhe njihnin mire perpunimin e hekurit.
Me shpatat e tyre prej metali ata qene ne gjendje te nenshtronin popullsine autoktone.

Dorianet perfaqesonin ne pergjithesi pjesen me luftarake te ushtrise greke.
Gjithashtu dhe ne artin e ndertimtarise, ata perfaqesonin ate qe u quajt karakteri dorik.

Wikipedia (hollandisht)

Ndersa sipas gjermaneve:

Die indogermanischen Dorier (auch Dorer) waren ein griechisch-sprachiger Volksstamm, der wahrscheinlich ursprünglich im nordwestgriechischen Raum Epirus und Makedonien beheimatet war. *Strittig ist bis heute, ob die Dorier auch im dalmatinisch-albanischen Raum lebten.*

----------


## Justiniani 2007

Une nuk jam specialist ne kete fushe por leximet qe kam bere me kane ngritur nje seri pyetjesh te cilat do deshiroja ti sqaronim si psh : si ka mundesi qe fiset Doriane ishin greke kur ne ate vend qe sot quhet greqi (peloponez dhe atike, jo kreta), greket kishin me shume se 900 vjet qe ishin ngulur dhe kishin ndertuar civilizime te tipit mikenas ? Pse Herodoti ne vepren e tij Historia thot se ne atike popullsia ishte helene ndersa ne pelopones ishte pellazge (kupto pasardhes te doreve, shen. im) ? pse Tukididi thot se emri helen nuk perfaqesonte asgje ne periudhen e luftes se Trojes por vetem me pas pasardhesit e Akilit ? Pse fiset Dore (greke ?) duhet te kalonin neper Iliri per te shkuar ne helad , a nuk ishin kufitare me njeri-tjetrin keto fise sic ka ndodhur rendom ne historine njerezore ? dihet tashme qe greket moren nga doret mitologjine dhe zotat e dodones, a ekziston mundesia qe ta kene marre te bastarduar dhe me difekte te pariparueshme tashme, sic ka ndodhur ne ballkan me fete kristiane dhe islamin qe u importuan nga lindja e mesme por tradita popullore dhe paganizmi lokal kane nje prani te madhe te tyre ne ballkan ?
Pa spekulluar sinqerisht do te deshiroja t'ja fillonim nga keto pyetje dhe me objektivitet e racionalizem, llogjike dhe fakte, te shkojme deri atje ku kemi mundesi si amatore qe jemi.
Best regards

----------


## Hyllien

> pse Tukididi thot se emri helen nuk perfaqesonte asgje ne periudhen e luftes se Trojes por vetem me pas pasardhesit e Akilit ?


E si te perfaqesonte emri Helen dicka ne kohen e Trojes, cfare te perfaqesonte Iliret ? Duhet kohe qe te zhdukesh ca gjurme, qe me ca duket nuk i kane zhdukur dot krejtsisht ose ishin te pashdukshme qysh ne ato kohera. Kete e paska verejtur me se miri Tukididi.

----------


## Justiniani 2007

ai thote se gjate luftes se trojes fiset qe organizuan luften ishin daneasit, argivet dhe akeasit ( ne mos gabohem), emri helen u fut ne perdorim vetem ne vitet 800 p.e.s. pra rreth 450 vjet mbas luftes se trojes ...
por e kemi fjalen te dorianet qe mberriten ne pelopones rreth 80 vjet mbas luftes se trojes dhe shkaterruan totalisht fituesit e luftes se trojes, gje qe te le te kuptosh se mund te kete qene edhe nje hakmarrje per ate lufte, pra ne kete vije llogjike ngrihet pyetja a mund te kene qene dorianet aleatet e trojaneve dhe bashke me ta te dardaneve prandaj dhe shkaterruan civilizimin mikenas ?

----------


## Kreksi

Sipas nje hulumtuesi gjerman, dorianet kan zbritur ne ballkane ne maqedonine  esotme nga veriu, satesishte nga shtetet balte.

----------


## Baptist

Sipas nje hulumtimit tim dorianet jane shpikje = nuk ekzistojne si etnogrup por si klase shoqerore e ulte qe ka ekzistuar gjithmone ne regjion. Me saktesisht nuk kan ekzistuar kurre..

----------


## Justiniani 2007

> Sipas nje hulumtuesi gjerman, dorianet kan zbritur ne ballkane ne maqedonine esotme nga veriu, satesishte nga shtetet balte.





> Sipas nje hulumtimit tim dorianet jane shpikje = nuk ekzistojne si etnogrup por si klase shoqerore e ulte qe ka ekzistuar gjithmone ne regjion. Me saktesisht nuk kan ekzistuar kurre..


Kreks - mund te me japesh pak me teper info. per kete hulumtuesin gjerman, si p.sh. emrin dhe titullin e studimit qe ta lexoj dhe une se jam shume i interesuar, rrofsh paraprakisht.

Baptist - mund te me shjegosh pak me disa fjali se cfare do te thuash, eshte shume interesant ky kendveshtrim !  Mos do te thuash tip "plebejsh" dhe nenkupton heshturazi qe patricet ... kush ishin ?

----------


## Kreksi

> Kreks - mund te me japesh pak me teper info. per kete hulumtuesin gjerman, si p.sh. emrin dhe titullin e studimit qe ta lexoj dhe une se jam shume i interesuar, rrofsh paraprakisht.


Po ore, 

Quhet Jürgen Spanuth, ai  jep nje teori ne lidhje me Atlantiden por i cek edhe Dorianet.... ku thot se keta doret jan me origjine  nga veriu, ne mes Elbes dhe Wieser...

Une mora citimet e tija nga nje reviste "dosjet sekrete te historisë"  por ne fr.   e ndoshta mund te gjeni edhe ne gjuhet tjera; çmimi 7euro,  viti 2000.

----------


## Hyllien

Prandaj Gjermet shkuan ne Gjermani, ashtu si Trojanet shkun psh ne Itali. Te gjithe ne kerkim te origjinave te tyre te humbna por qe me ADN-ne e tyre u shpien tek toka e te pareve pe azie ne europe, e deshirojne me na mbajt te dy mbreterite e me u mburr me to.

----------


## Kreksi

> Prandaj Gjermet shkuan ne Gjermani, ashtu si Trojanet shkun psh ne Itali. Te gjithe ne kerkim te origjinave te tyre te humbna por qe me ADN-ne e tyre u shpien tek toka e te pareve pe azie ne europe, e deshirojne me na mbajt te dy mbreterite e me u mburr me to.


europa dikur

----------


## Kreksi

Desha te shtoja edhe nje gjë qe nuk mundet te jete nje trillim ky popull drisa permendet ende edhe tek ne, pra ka lene gjurme ne jeten  e popujve te ballkanit. 
perpos shtyllave doriane ne arkitektur qe mbajne edhe sot kete emer, Ddorianet permenden edeh me kuajt e tyre; ne njohim edhe sot emrin e kuajve te famshem qe ne popull quhet Dori, do thote nje kali teper me vlere apo i famshem. 
Pra po te mos  kishin egzistuar fare ky popull nuk e besoje se do mbetej ende ne kujtese deri me sot.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Illyrians as Dorians

Carleton S. Coon found a connection between the Illyrians and the Dorians based on his anthropological analyses of the Albanian and Montenegrin population as well as the Sfakian population in Crete. Coon discovered that Montenegro and Albania is highly concentrated Illyrian racial zone and that the Sfakians are directly descended from Doric tribes that invaded Crete from the direction of Macedonia and Illyria. Moreover, he discovered that Albanians, Montenegrins and Sfakians shared many similarities in stature, appearance, language, national costume, belligerent tendencies, tribal orders, and vendettas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Races_of_Europe

----------


## Baptist

> Dorianet ishin grupi i fundit i fiseve grekofolese, te cilat depertuan ne territorin e Greqise se sotme, permes Ilirise, ne periudhen 1200-1000 p.K. Ky migrim eshte quajtur shperngulja dorike.
> 
> Dorianet perdornin mire kuajt dhe njihnin mire perpunimin e hekurit.
> Me shpatat e tyre prej metali ata qene ne gjendje te nenshtronin popullsine autoktone.
> 
> Dorianet perfaqesonin ne pergjithesi pjesen me luftarake te ushtrise greke.
> Gjithashtu dhe ne artin e ndertimtarise, ata perfaqesonin ate qe u quajt karakteri dorik.
> 
> Wikipedia (hollandisht)
> ...


Dhe ku eshte logjika e shendoshe ketu. 

Greket paskan ardhur nga iliria ndersa iliret nga greqia apo si i bie kjo pune.

Sa turp per shkencen qe behet sot more zot...

----------


## Clauss

> Illyrians as Dorians
> 
> Carleton S. Coon found a connection between the Illyrians and the Dorians based on his anthropological analyses of the Albanian and Montenegrin population as well as the Sfakian population in Crete. Coon discovered that Montenegro and Albania is highly concentrated Illyrian racial zone and that the Sfakians are directly descended from Doric tribes that invaded Crete from the direction of Macedonia and Illyria. Moreover, he discovered that Albanians, Montenegrins and Sfakians shared many similarities in stature, appearance, language, national costume, belligerent tendencies, tribal orders, and vendettas.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Races_of_Europe



kam disa shoke nga Sfakia, Anwgia dhe nga zonat rrotull. te gjithe qe kam njojtur/pare andej jane me sy blu. floke te zeza e sy blu.

----------


## Justiniani 2007

nje nga studiuesit qe per mendimin tim konkluzionet per ardhjen e Dorianeve dhe traditat e tyre, artin dhe kulturen, nguljen ne zonat e diskutuara si peloponez, krete etj, ne baze te gjetjeve arkeologjike, e ka te drejte eshte Hammond. Ai deklaron se Dorianet i perkasin grupeve raciale Epiriote dhe Maqedonase por gabon vetem kur thote se keta te fundit ishin grek, gabon themi sot qe dime shume me teper per perkatesine pellazgo-ilire te Epirioteve dhe Maqedonesve sepse athere kur e ka shkruar Hammond teza greke kishte fituar shume terren ne krahasim me sot.... Lexo : Epiri nga Hammond, ne te gjitha librarite ne shqiperi eshte ne shitje.

----------


## Baptist

> ... eshte Hammond. Ai deklaron se Dorianet i perkasin grupeve raciale Epiriote dhe Maqedonase por gabon vetem kur thote se keta te fundit ishin grek, gabon themi sot qe dime shume me teper per perkatesine pellazgo-ilire te Epirioteve dhe Maqedonesve sepse athere kur e ka shkruar Hammond teza greke kishte fituar shume terren ne krahasim me sot.... Lexo : Epiri nga Hammond, ne te gjitha librarite ne shqiperi eshte ne shitje.


Sigurisht qe Hamoni dhe hauset do shiten ne librarite nga eshte hequr me urdher Pilika dhe Kola. Perfitoni dhe shikoni si behet historia selektive, Dorianet ja pelqejme Hamonit (lexo fasulet), por Djemte (lexo Greket) nuk ja pranojme per dhendure.

Shqiptaret mbyllin temat madhore qe te lulezojne falsifikimet aka "dorianet"!

----------


## Baptist

> nje nga studiuesit qe per mendimin tim konkluzionet per ardhjen e Dorianeve dhe traditat e tyre, artin dhe kulturen, nguljen ne zonat e diskutuara si peloponez, krete etj, ne baze te gjetjeve arkeologjike, e ka te drejte eshte Hammond. Ai deklaron se Dorianet i perkasin grupeve raciale Epiriote dhe Maqedonase por gabon vetem kur thote se keta te fundit ishin grek, gabon themi sot qe dime shume me teper per perkatesine pellazgo-ilire te Epirioteve dhe Maqedonesve sepse athere kur e ka shkruar Hammond teza greke kishte fituar shume terren ne krahasim me sot.... Lexo : Epiri nga Hammond, ne te gjitha librarite ne shqiperi eshte ne shitje.


Ai jo qe gabon kur thote se ishin greke, por gabon kur thote se ekzistuan.

Cka jane Doret? 
-Pasi qenkan etnitet me vete. Ku u formuan?
-Ku evoluuan karakteristikat te tyre qe i ben te dallueshem si etnitet? Cili eshte atdheu i tyre ku lane gjurmet e evoluimit si grup etnik distinktiv?  
-Cka (n'hamam) jane Doret ne pergjithesi?

"Ardhjen"! 
Si mund te flitet per "ardhje" kur nuk ekziston nje origjine e percaktuar e tyre gjeografike?

Kjo eshte me keq se qeshtja e Etérit qe rezistoi deri ne fundshek XIX. Apo si teoria e flogjistonit. 
Ska flogjiston, s'ka etér, s'ka as etnitet Dorik pra nuk kane ekzistuar kurre. 

E shumta qe mund te pranohet eshte se ata ishin nje *entitet vendor* qe me ne fund, mori guximin te futej neper qytete, -pas rrenimit te Trojes, me cka ishte rrenuar plotesisht ekonomia mesdhetare, e me kete edhe kushtet e jeteses neper qytete, sepse tregtia nderkombetare pre te ciles vareshin qytetet me te zhvilluara asokohe me nuk ekzistonte!

----------

